# Phone won't charge all of the sudden. Tried 3 chargers and 2 batteries



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Seems to be a popular topic today. My phone stopped charging all of the sudden today. The battery symbol in the top right hand corner shows that it is charging however when I clicked on the battery settings it says not charging.

I tried 3 wall chargers and a car charger and 2 batteries. One is a battery with a charger that I got 5 months after getting my nexus. I plugged both batteries in there and the light is red. I'll see in a few hours if it charged but I expect it to.

I'm rooted, running sorcery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

If you shut down and plug it in, does it charge then? Might be your physical port or it might be a kernel issue.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

LoH_Mobius said:


> If you shut down and plug it in, does it charge then? Might be your physical port or it might be a kernel issue.


Thanks for the response. No it doesn't. The spare charger is working so I verified it's not the battery.

I've had the same kernel/Rom for about 4 months. Is this something Verizon would fix if it's an issue with the port or would they tell me I'm out of luck since it's not under warranty?

I tried a new version of fancy kernel, version 43 and that doesn't charge either. I was previously on fancy 33 Anything left to troubleshoot or do I call Verizon and tell them it won't charge? I don't want to lose unlimited data and Surely this has to be under warranty?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd imagine they would tell you that you are out of luck as the phone is coming up on two years old and warranties typically are 30 or 90 days, or at most a year.

The best I can say is try a different kernel and/or return to stock. You can also follow ifitit's guide on how to replace this. Best of luck.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

LoH_Mobius said:


> I'd imagine they would tell you that you are out of luck as the phone is coming up on two years old and warranties typically are 30 or 90 days, or at most a year.
> The best I can say is try a different kernel and/or return to stock. You can also follow ifitit's guide on how to replace this. Best of luck.


strange it connects to my computer ok but doesn't charge

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

mine worked on the computer but would charge erraticly. i bought a new charging port from ebay and replaced it for under 10 bucks


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Leon82 said:


> mine worked on the computer but would charge erraticly. i bought a new charging port from ebay and replaced it for under 10 bucks


Would you recommend the seller? If so can you post a link or his name if it's not against the rules? Did you need to buy the tools that were linked in the above article?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

I used this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-CDMA-i515-Dock-Flex-Charger-Port-Charging-USB-Connector-/230818315700

verify you have the right phone. the I515 is verizion.

the other one is GSM i belive

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Charging-USB-Port-Connector-Ribbon-Flex-Cable-For-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-i9250-/360627340035?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item53f7108303

i used a small flat tip screw driver. it nicked the plastic a little.


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

watch the you tube vids because there are a few connectors you need to manipulate and reconnect


----------



## flashesbuck (Mar 7, 2012)

CHECK THE CABLE... I have tossed many cables in this cell phones history.... The cat chews them... I use it in bed attached to the phone or tablet... And the gets moved around a lot and mess up cables all the time... Swap in a new cable to see if this fixes the issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

flashesbuck said:


> CHECK THE CABLE... I have tossed many cables in this cell phones history.... The cat chews them... I use it in bed attached to the phone or tablet... And the gets moved around a lot and mess up cables all the time... Swap in a new cable to see if this fixes the issue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will. I have another one coming from Verizon. It would sure piss me off if I have to change the port. I'm very careful with this phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyJerz (Nov 28, 2012)

This happened to me a month ago. Stick a toothpick under the tab in the port and lift slightly towards the screen. Do it gently and you should be fine.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

flashesbuck said:


> CHECK THE CABLE... I have tossed many cables in this cell phones history.... The cat chews them... I use it in bed attached to the phone or tablet... And the gets moved around a lot and mess up cables all the time... Swap in a new cable to see if this fixes the issue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Coat the cables in hot sauce or pepper juice and I can assure you the cat will not bother them anymore


----------



## flashesbuck (Mar 7, 2012)

If it is broke... I am looking for a spare... I am in need of a screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

DirtyJerz said:


> This happened to me a month ago. Stick a toothpick under the tab in the port and lift slightly towards the screen. Do it gently and you should be fine.


Did you take it apart first to find the tab?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

flashesbuck said:


> If it is broke... I am looking for a spare... I am in need of a screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry but I'll be fixing or replacing the port

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyJerz (Nov 28, 2012)

otter said:


> Did you take it apart first to find the tab?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No. Just look at the port with the screen facing up. There is a "tab" in the port that the cord charger tip fits around. If the phone is handled to roughly while plugged in, this tab can get bent out of alignment. The contacts are on the screen side of the tab. To create better contact, you want to close the gap slightly. Moving the tab up (towards the screen) with a tooth pick will accomplish this. This was my problem last month. My buddy's gnex on the other hand, got a little wet at one point in time and the charger port developed some corrosion. He just scraped or off carefully with tweezers. Good luck and let us know how it goes if you try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## picassokat (Aug 22, 2011)

otter said:


> Thanks. I will. I have another one coming from Verizon. It would sure piss me off if I have to change the port. I'm very careful with this phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Many times it is just the cable. With the port on the bottom, if you're holding the phone in your lap or using it in bed while charging, it bends the cable right where it connects to the plug. Over time, this can break a wire inside while the cable itself can still look brand new.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

picassokat said:


> Many times it is just the cable. With the port on the bottom, if you're holding the phone in your lap or using it in bed while charging, it bends the cable right where it connects to the plug. Over time, this can break a wire inside while the cable itself can still look brand new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I've tried 3 different cables. Now that I look at it there is a lot of slop when I plug any cable into the phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Castor_troyy (Mar 20, 2012)

Just take it apart and change the port. This phone is surprisingly simple to take apart. I replaced the entire screen myself.

There is a youtube channel that will walk you through it - LE55ONS is the user name.

This can get you started - /watch?v=B5fZzZANLC4


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Castor_troyy said:


> Just take it apart and change the port. This phone is surprisingly simple to take apart. I replaced the entire screen myself.
> 
> There is a youtube channel that will walk you through it - LE55ONS is the user name.
> 
> This can get you started - /watch?v=B5fZzZANLC4


+1
I replaced my screen as well. SUPER EASY TO WORK ON!


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Will replacing the port erase all my data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

No. I relocked and restored with the google image onmine because i tried to warranty it but they had none to ship. but i experienced no data loss when i changed it


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Son of a....!!!! I bought tools to remove the back of the phone and ordered ones that said "made for all cell phones." Well, not for this one!! Damnit. It included a T3,4,5 and 6. What do I need and can I get it at home depot?


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

small philips for the back cover. i used a very thin flat tip to separate the screen but it scratched my plastic piece.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Leon82 said:


> small philips for the back cover. i used a very thin flat tip to separate the screen but it scratched my plastic piece.


Thanks. I have a rubber opening tool for that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I replaced my USB port and it still doesn't change...now what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Replaced USB port then tried cleaning inside there. After looking at it I see I messed up the pins cleaning it all (I was pretty aggressive cleaning it the second time) but it wouldn't charge anyway. Thanks all for the help, but it looks like it's time for another phone. Fortunately I can get the sg3 from someone else for free although I really hate to leave this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

